# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Red Mask

## antonispahn

Καλημέρα,

έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανεις αυτό το σκεύασμα Δίνει αποτελέσματα υπάρχει καποiος κίνδυνος για την υγεία των πουλιών;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## diriras

καλησπερα,

το εχω δοκιμασει πριν 2 χρονια, δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα στη μασκα της καρδερινας ουτε ειδα καποιο προβλημα στην υγεια τους.

----------


## jk21

ANTΩΝΗ αν τα συστατικα ειναι αυτα που αναγραφει στην παρουσιαση του (εκχυλισμα απο αγκαθι Μαριας ,milkthistle δηλαδη ,απο νυχτολουλουδο oenothera biennis και απο καρθαμο 

τοτε  ειναι ουσιες που βοηθουν την καλη λειτουργια του συκωτιου,κατι κρισιμο για το σωστο βαψιμο της μασκας της καρδερινας .Δεν περιεχει λουτεινη που ειναι η υπευθυνη χρωστικη ,αρα δεν ειναι προιον βαψιματος ,αλλα βοηθητικο απορροφησης των φυσικων χρωστικων 

δεν εχω δει καπου να αναφερεται ,αλλα στο παρελθον εχω ακουσει οτι καποιος διαβασε καπου οτι εχει μεσα και κανθαξανθινη .Απλα το αναφερω και δεν εχω κανενα τετοιο στοιχειο ο ιδιος 

θα σου προτεινα παντως την χρηση πηγων λουτεινης ,παραλληλα με εκχυλισμα milkthistle

----------


## antonispahn

> ANTΩΝΗ αν τα συστατικα ειναι αυτα που αναγραφει στην παρουσιαση του (εκχυλισμα απο αγκαθι Μαριας ,milkthistle δηλαδη ,απο νυχτολουλουδο oenothera biennis και απο καρθαμο 
> 
> τοτε  ειναι ουσιες που βοηθουν την καλη λειτουργια του συκωτιου,κατι κρισιμο για το σωστο βαψιμο της μασκας της καρδερινας .Δεν περιεχει λουτεινη που ειναι η υπευθυνη χρωστικη ,αρα δεν ειναι προιον βαψιματος ,αλλα βοηθητικο απορροφησης των φυσικων χρωστικων 
> 
> δεν εχω δει καπου να αναφερεται ,αλλα στο παρελθον εχω ακουσει οτι καποιος διαβασε καπου οτι εχει μεσα και κανθαξανθινη .Απλα το αναφερω και δεν εχω κανενα τετοιο στοιχειο ο ιδιος 
> 
> θα σου προτεινα παντως την χρηση πηγων λουτεινης ,παραλληλα με εκχυλισμα milkthistle


Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη, 
πιστεύεις δηλαδή and χρησιμοποιήσω το Epato sill θα έχω τα ίδια αποτελέσματα; Φέτος χρησιμοποίησα σπασμένο  Sufflower για πρώτη fora και είδα διαφορα στη μάσκα.τα πουλια μου δεν "πολυτρωνε" καρότο η κοκκινογούλι Αν κάποιος άλλος χρησιμοποίησε Red mask ας mas πει τη δικη του εμπειρία

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη δεν μπορω να ξερω το ποσο σιλυμαρινη ακριβως εχει το red mask σε σχεση με το epato sil (ανα ml ) για να το συγκρινω .Θα κοιταξω μηπως μπορεσω να μαθω (αν το δινει η εταιρια στη συσκευασια ) .Αν εχεις διαθεσιμες συσκευασιες ,θα ηταν χρησιμο να μας παρεθετες οτι στοιχειο εχεις 

απο κει και περα το καρθαμελαιο ειναι πλουσια πηγη κυριως ω6 και οχι ω3 και δεν θα ελεγα οτι απο μονο τους ,διχως σπορους με αρκετα ω3 ειναι οτι καλυτερο για το αγγειακο .Μπορει βεβαια να υπαρχει καποια ερευνα ειδικα για το συκωτι ,δεν ξερω ομως κατι 

για το αγκαθι μαριας ειναι γνωστη η δραση του

για το ελαιο νυχτολουλουδου  εχω βρει επισημη ερευνα οτι βοηθα το συκωτι 

αν τωρα μιλας για χρωστικη ,τα κοκκινογουλια δεν εχουν κατι να δωσουν (λουτεινη ) και ελαχιστα το καροτο 

καπου εδω  *Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*θα βρεις αρκετες πηγες λουτεινης που ειναι η χρωστικη υπευθυνη για το κοκκινο της μασκας (παροτι κιτρινη )

πεταλα καλεντουλας και κατηφε στην αυγοτροφη ,παπρικα , καλαμποκι και καλαμποκαλευρο ακομα περισσοτερο στην αυγοτροφη (ή πολεντα ) , ταραξακος , σπανακι κλπ ειναι καλες πηγες της (με μια γρηγορη ματια ) 

περιμενω και γω και αλλες μαρτυριες ,οπως του φιλου diriras

----------


## ninos

Σκέφτηκα και εγώ την αγορά αυτού του προϊόντος πέρυσι, αλλά ήταν λίγο υψηλή η τιμή του. Τελικά όμως, με απόσταγμα αγκαθιου Μαρίας, σχεδόν καθημερινά καλαμπόκι, σπανάκι και γενικά άφθονη πρασινάδα, καθώς και απευθείας έκθεση στον ήλιο, πέτυχα 
αυτό 

Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να αγοράσεις κάποια σκευάσματα βελτίωσης του ήπατος και αυτό με την σειρά του, θα φέρει το κόκκινο της μάσκας

----------


## antonispahn

> Αντωνη δεν μπορω να ξερω το ποσο σιλυμαρινη ακριβως εχει το red mask σε σχεση με το epato sil (ανα ml ) για να το συγκρινω .Θα κοιταξω μηπως μπορεσω να μαθω (αν το δινει η εταιρια στη συσκευασια ) .Αν εχεις διαθεσιμες συσκευασιες ,θα ηταν χρησιμο να μας παρεθετες οτι στοιχειο εχεις 
> 
> απο κει και περα το καρθαμελαιο ειναι πλουσια πηγη κυριως ω6 και οχι ω3 και δεν θα ελεγα οτι απο μονο τους ,διχως σπορους με αρκετα ω3 ειναι οτι καλυτερο για το αγγειακο .Μπορει βεβαια να υπαρχει καποια ερευνα ειδικα για το συκωτι ,δεν ξερω ομως κατι 
> 
> για το αγκαθι μαριας ειναι γνωστη η δραση του
> 
> για το ελαιο νυχτολουλουδου  εχω βρει επισημη ερευνα οτι βοηθα το συκωτι 
> 
> αν τωρα μιλας για χρωστικη ,τα κοκκινογουλια δεν εχουν κατι να δωσουν (λουτεινη ) και ελαχιστα το καροτο 
> ...


Ευχαριστω Δημητρη,

μεχρι τωρα νομιζα οτι τα καροτενια ειναι σημαντικα. Την παπρικα υποθετω σκονη σε τι αναλογια την δινουμε
Δεν εχω τα προιοντα για να δω τα συστατικα

----------


## antonispahn

> Σκέφτηκα και εγώ την αγορά αυτού του προϊόντος πέρυσι, αλλά ήταν λίγο υψηλή η τιμή του. Τελικά όμως, με απόσταγμα αγκαθιου Μαρίας, σχεδόν καθημερινά καλαμπόκι, σπανάκι και γενικά άφθονη πρασινάδα, καθώς και απευθείας έκθεση στον ήλιο, πέτυχα 
> αυτό 
> 
> Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να αγοράσεις κάποια σκευάσματα βελτίωσης του ήπατος και αυτό με την σειρά του, θα φέρει το κόκκινο της μάσκας


Αυτο σκεφτομαι να κανω Στελιο, καλαμποκι φρεσκο υπαρχει αρκετο και πολυ φτηνο (4-5 για 1.10 ευρω) στην Αγγλια την εποχη της πτερορροιας. Υψηλη τιμη, στην Ελλαδα εχει γυρω στα 15 εδω το χει η ΙΟΑ για τα μελη ειδικη τιμη 26 συν εξοδα αποστολης!!!

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΤΩΝΗ  δινε σιγα σιγα στην αυγοτροφη ,σταδιακα αυξανομενη ,μεχρι να δεις οτι θα μειωθει η αποδοχη .Καθε πουλι ,οπως και με τη σπιρουλινα ,εχει τα γουστα του 

η λουτεινη ειναι και αυτη καροτενοειδες ,απλα οχι πορτοκαλι 


βρες ομως αποξηραμενη καλεντουλα (πεταλα )  ,αν εχετε μαγαζια με βοτανα εκει πανω και δεν υπαρχει καλυτερο

----------

